# Nightmare house!!



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Got a call to go start up the water & radiant heat. House has been vacant 5 years, was foreclosed at the end of construction. They tell me it had a CO. I doubt it!!

Boiler vent was done in single wall galv duct. 199,000 BTU through that would not be good!!


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

More fun.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

More. 

The building is just as bad. Bare wood outside, too short handrails, a big money pit. 


Gas company disconnected the service, huge leak somewhere.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That is a mother fuc&ing mess. I especially like the dwv setups under those sinks :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Good god, looks like hammered dog****.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd walk away, if that's how they did the plumbing who knows how they did the structure of the house. What a shame.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

WOW, Your screwed.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hey now be nice that was my first rough in !!!


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

OMG!! I would also walk. Wow!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I would walk away till I can get a signed contract. That place is a dream not a nightmare. $$$$


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

I'm feeling a little cross eyed and dizzy just from looking at that mess. The electrical is just as bad as the plumbing. If that house has a CO then someone needs to be shot!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hurts to look at that stuff. How about the multiple shower heads in the master bath? With the water on, it looks like the water is barely drizzling out of each of the heads....that's really bad...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm curious how much that CO cost. Not sure why it occures to me but it is also most likeky a political favor,,,,,,, thinggg.
No way that could have passed otherwise.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

If it were me, the only way i'd touch it is with a signed contract for a complete R&R....... Tear it ALL out and start from scratch.......

Otherwise, it's kind of like an old plumber I knew used to say:

"I wouldn't fu*ck that whore with your di*ck!":no:


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm speechless!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

burn her down and have a BBQ


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like a "Flipper" got caught holding it....

Nothing 5 gallons of gas and a match couldn't cure though... :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What a waste of money and material

It would have cost less if they done it right the first time

I hate going in on somebody else mess there is always the possibility there will not be enough money in the pot for you to get paid

I would ask for money in advance on any more project like this

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> What a waste of money and material
> 
> It would have cost less if they done it right the first time
> 
> ...


Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Looks like a "Flipper" got caught holding it....
> 
> Nothing 5 gallons of gas and a match couldn't cure though... :laughing:


 I walked through an unfinished housing development set to be demolished as a public nuisance (I had purchased salvage rights for all of the Plumbing materials and fixtures from the bank) that had been started by a licensed GC who went belly-up that was later purchased by a Flipper who himself went belly-up before the houses were finished.

You could immediately see where the GC's and the Flippers work diverged. What a mess.

I made some good money stripping the materials and fixtures out of those homes and reselling them.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Those lavs are great, on top of that, those 3 shower heads on 1 shower valve, classic!

That house needs a buldozer, not a plumber. thats a do over!


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like a training ground for the school of hacking.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

This is the best solution- 





















sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I love the sharkbites on the PEX for the radiant heat, and the wrought iron frame holding up the lav is pretty awesome.

Luckily my license won't be attached to the job!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> This is the best solution-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only need 1 match... :laughing:

Echo.....


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Why are you guys hating so much? Don't you realize it takes alot of effort to F something up that much. That plumbing outfit should be commended on their dedication to total & complete incompetence. Show some love boys!:thumbup:


----------

